# Scag or gravely?



## Dbender (May 20, 2019)

Im looking at a new zero turn.  Narrowed it down to either a scag or gravely.  Anyone have any personal experience with either? What are the pros and  cons of either machine?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 20, 2019)

it would depend on what models you are looking to purchase


----------



## Dbender (May 20, 2019)

The gravely pro turn 152 and the comparable scag.  Cant remember the model number of the scag.


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2019)

How much grass are you mowing? What deck width are you looking at?


----------



## Knotmuch (May 21, 2019)

I suggest you check out Toro's line as well.


----------



## Duff (May 21, 2019)

I looked at scag, hustler, ... ended up buying a BadBoy. Absolutely love it. Very well built machine


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2019)

We shopped for about 6 months and ended up buying a Kubota, 0 down and 0 interest, plus we got full warranty for the 4 years financed. 

Wanted the diesel but got the gas burner, couldn't justify the extra money for the diesel. 60" deck commercial model.


----------



## Rick Alexander (May 21, 2019)

I have the scag tiger cub with a 26 HP Briggs engine (48 inch).  I bought it used a couple years ago with 200 hrs on it ($4400) and have used it on 3 large lots of grass that all belong to me but not commercially.  Couldn't be happier with it so far - absolutely no maintenance other than oil and blade change but I don't push it much.  I don't have anything to compare it to in the way of zero turns of other brands but man what a step up from the old traditional riding mower.  I certainly can't go back.  Cut my time needed to cut grass by 2/3 easily and the finish on the lot is far superior to the old way.  My dad had a scag for many years and it just never gave any problems so I was leaning that way already.  I did take a hard look at Ferris because there's a dealer near me and they look to be a nice alternative at a somewhat better price.  I did like the looks of the suspension on the Ferris.


----------



## madsam (May 22, 2019)

Gravely but get the commercial series.  I have a commercial 48 with Kawasaki motor.

1100 hrs. and know major problems. When comparing the two, check how the 

hydro pumps are installed . Truth be told both of these brands are top of the

line if you buy commercial series.


----------



## Ihunt (May 24, 2019)

I have no experience with the Gravely but my neighbor has and he hated his. Always working on it but it was the residential model.

I have a Hustler. I cut 2.5 acres of Bermuda and have for 7 years. In the summer, I have to cut it every 3-4 days. Only issues have been the starter and my pulleys. Really to be expected with as many hours.

Whatever you get always blow the grass off of the deck after use. Keep a clean air filter. Use ethanol free gas. Regular oil changes. And don’t engage the blades while you’re zooming across the yard. Come to a stop first.

I really believe if you follow the above advice that most if not all of them will be good machines.


----------



## naildrvr (May 24, 2019)

I have a Gravely Pro Turn 52 commercial that I bought new 6 years ago. No major problems except front wheel bearings went out. I mean completely. It has the Kawasaki engine and has given no problems. Also, I'm cutting close to 4 acres each time I cut.


----------



## Dbender (May 25, 2019)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## dslc6487 (May 25, 2019)

I have had 2 Exmark mowers, a 54 inch and a 48 inch.  Both had the bullet proof Kawasaki engine.  I cut about 4 acres when I cut.  A couple of years ago, I came across a deal on a Gravely Commercial 60 inch mower.  I absolutely love it.  Cuts great and the ride is smooth.  Experience with only 2, the Exmark and the Gravely.  My vote would be for the Gravely, no comparison in my opinion.  But, to each his own....


----------



## 4HAND (May 25, 2019)

I have a Hustler. Love it. Had it for probably 10 years. During that time only had to replace 1 pulley & the battery.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 25, 2019)

I have a Scag Turf Tiger 61in.  27hp Kawasaki water cooled engine.  It has over 3400 hours on it.  I have replaced belts, blades, batteries, deck bearings, idler pulleys and kept the engine service.  The mower is over 12 years old, and I cut 3 acres 2 times a week, minimum.   It is not a nice level yard either.  

Oh yeah.  I have put back tires on it, and replaced the seat too.  

If any other mower would hold up as well as the Scag, I don't know what it would be.  My cut time with a Snapper Comet 28in was well over 8 hours.  Now, it is right at 45 minutes with the Scag


----------



## mattech (May 26, 2019)

I purchased a Husqvarna about 5-6 years ago, it was the top of the line residential model with a Kawasaki motor and a fabricated deck. The motor is amazing, but the deck has a horrible cut for anything that has any height to it, and I had to rebuild the left hydro at 84 hours. I have been cutting the front of our subdivision since I got it and there is a steep hill that I drive up and down, and honestly I think that is what damaged the hydro. If I had to do it over again I wouldn't have bought it. My neighbor has a hustler FasTrack that he let me use while mine was down and I was blown away at how great it cut. If I ever decide to upgrade that will definitely be on the top of the list.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 26, 2019)

mattech said:


> I purchased a Husqvarna about 5-6 years ago, it was the top of the line residential model with a Kawasaki motor and a fabricated deck. The motor is amazing, but the deck has a horrible cut for anything that has any height to it, and I had to rebuild the left hydro at 84 hours. I have been cutting the front of our subdivision since I got it and there is a steep hill that I drive up and down, and honestly I think that is what damaged the hydro. If I had to do it over again I wouldn't have bought it. My neighbor has a hustler FasTrack that he let me use while mine was down and I was blown away at how great it cut. If I ever decide to upgrade that will definitely be on the top of the list.



there is definitely a difference in cut quality.  Scag used to the be king of the hill on this, and they are still one of the best out there.  The Advantage deck is one of the best ever built. The Velocity deck seems to clear the grass under the deck better, but I don't think the cut left by it is any better than the Advantage deck


----------

